# Swirl Spotter and ocd case alert!!!!



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok here goes with my review of my latest swirl spotting toy the Fenix TK10 LED

As you can see its not a normal light source by the fact that this baby can run at 180 lumens a massive improvement on other LED's I have tried.

Features of this Torch
0.	Cree Premium Q5 LED (The new silver coating around the phosphor)
0.	Two modes of output, selected by turning the bezel Turbo mode: Constant 225 lumens, 1.5 hours General Mode: Constant 60 lumens, 10 hours
0.	Highly efficient focusing head- throws beam over 200 meters
0.	Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
0.	Low battery indication system
0.	Uses two 3V CR123 Lithium batteries
0.	135mm (length) x34mm (diameter)
0.	Waterproof to IPX-8 standard
0.	Ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating
0.	Tailcap switch with momentary-on function
0.	Tactical grip ring for Cigar technique
Included accessories: holster, body clip, lanyard, two spare o-rings, and a spare rubber switch boot (orange)

Here is the unit just out of its box:










And with all its accessories:










Here the tactical rign is fitted allowing you to hold it like a cigar as the American use this as a weapons based torch they call this "tactical" but in truth it also stops the torch from rolling on flat surfaces. As you can see its got crenelated "strike" surfaces on the bezel and the tailcap to allow you to hit pressure points etc should you decide to do that sort of thing (on the advice of my solicitor I cannot condone that type of activity…) However I have been told a quick burst of 180 lumens straight in the face can be somewhat disorienting to say the least….

Here the gold spacer ring is fitted instead so you can use the penclip and its slightly easier to hold:










Here is the torch disassembled to show the component parts, huge threads and o-rings on this and its very well made.










In my totally dark garage here is the beam on "low mode" 60 lumens:










And on "high mode" 180 lumens:










A massive difference and its easily a 200ft throw of the beam.

I also made a case for it using a Peli 1120 "indestructible" here is the torch and accessories in its case!:


































And the gas relief vale on the case:









So whats it like with swirls?

Here is today's test panel a Bike faring under normal fluorescent light, looks ok but then doesn't everything under just fluorescent?!:


















Here's the TK10 next to a metal halide for comparison, see how much brighter it is and how it shows more of the swirl / RIDS.










On a different shutterspeed we can clearly see the LED showing swirling / RIDS that I couldn't see with halogen or metal halide










At an oblique angle and in total darkness this is clear:










So all in all it's a great tool, pricey but one of the best swirl spotters I have used. True its no sun-gun but with 1.7Hrs run time on high (that's constant on) its better for battery life as far as I know.

I will be demonstrating its light sabre like characteristics at no-rice tonight come say hello, get blinded or ignore me whichever is easiest!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks great!

I have a small 3 LED Torch and it does the job really well.

Where did you purchase that?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Can you bring it to the CBC meet mate :thumb:, would like to have a butcher's please, need to get a new swirl spotter as my brinkmann only works from one bulb now....


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

How much and where?:argie:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ditto ^


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Oi - you're in MY garage!



(It looks identical - painted breeze blocks)


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

http://thephotonshop.co.uk/?gclid=CJ_gnfaUj5gCFcse3godVTQwCw


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Can you bring it to the CBC meet mate :thumb:, would like to have a butcher's please, need to get a new swirl spotter as my brinkmann only works from one bulb now....


Will do, it was "blinding" at no-rice tonight, literally. Robbie VM tried to out torch me but had to concede victory to me (just)

Torch is from here @ £50:
http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/

Case is from here @ £27:
http://www.waterproof-cases.co.uk/peli_1120_case-p-23_28.html

Cutting the foam to shape and taking endless studio type photo's is entirely my choice I suppose!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

VixMix said:


> Oi - you're in MY garage!
> 
> 
> 
> (It looks identical - painted breeze blocks)


The garage unveil is coming but the block were a PITA to paint!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

the Q5 led is bright

how much did you pay for it? did you import they can be had direct from china for $79 USD (free postage)

If your using normal C123A battery's invest in a lithium charger $11.54 and cells ($5.08 for 2)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1236

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3273

(you will have to replace the plug on the charger or replace the lead with one out of the back of a stereo

I have this (have mentioned it before)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14601










ultrafire torch left 2xaa maglite right


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

OMG you *ARE* in my garage. I've just finished mine and hoping for an unveil soon too. I only just put my car in for the first time last night!

Spoooooooky

The blocks were a nightmare, and I still don't like the look of them - not the whitewashed finish I envisaged. The floor painted easy as pie though . Will hopefully get some floor tiles down soon too.

Was given a gas heater the other day, it works too! Nice cosy working space. Crammed full with stuff though. Shelves full and my car and 2 bikes in there just now.

Enjoy your space. :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

VixMix said:


> OMG you *ARE* in my garage. I've just finished mine and hoping for an unveil soon too. I only just put my car in for the first time last night!
> 
> Spoooooooky
> 
> ...


i have it build as "man-space" but thats slightly misogynistic of me

The blocks are not perfect but I have 5 fluorescents in there, stainless steel workbench and cabinets and I am flooring the space using timber battens and then tongue and groove sheets on top. I cant fit my car in so its just bike space!!


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Bike space is good. The fact that my husband can keep his bike in it is the only reason he lets me "own" the rest of it. :thumb: Of course I have to keep his bike polished. Shame he only went and bl00dy dropped it last night too.... 

HUGE dent in the tank now. :wall:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I can also confirm how BLOODY BRIGHT that torch is as it was being pointed at me from Dubnuts car behind mine on the way home last night.... It was brighter than his headlights!! 

He could just get 2 and bolt them onto the front of his car! 

Johnny


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I was very impressed at just how bright this thing is, even reflected off Barnsey's 'rocco the light was still blinding!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Very good torch indeed.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I can also confirm how BLOODY BRIGHT that torch is as it was being pointed at me from Dubnuts car behind mine on the way home last night.... It was brighter than his headlights!!
> 
> He could just get 2 and bolt them onto the front of his car!
> 
> Johnny


i suppose in a couple of years they will be replacing HID with LED


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

andy monty said:


> i suppose in a couple of years they will be replacing HID with LED


Nah - the HID torches are the mutts but need warmup to work.

Johnny and I have the same car but he's got OEM HID's and I didn't because I am scottish and tight, might have been different if he was behind (not likely as he's a lunatic):driver:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Nah - the HID torches are the mutts but need warmup to work.
> 
> Johnny and I have the same car but he's got OEM HID's and I didn't because I am scottish and tight, might have been different if he was behind (not likely as he's a lunatic):driver:


I have a £250 HID cycle lamp (5 hour lithium battery 10W weltec alan (spl) "bulb"  and those Ultrafire torches i listed to earlier have more range and almost the same spread bet i looked a real *** in the local park "playing" with my torches


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

andy monty said:


> I have a £250 HID cycle lamp (5 hour lithium battery 10W weltec alan (spl) "bulb"  and those Ultrafire torches i listed to earlier have more range and almost the same spread bet i looked a real *** in the local park "playing" with my torches


Not as much of a *** as I looked showing my torch / case at no rice last night. I was even offering demonstrations inviting people to stand on it to demonstrate durability. A certain member of our crew put paid to that after what will now be referred to as the "dog****" incident... no names no pack drill.:wave:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Not as much of a *** as I looked showing my torch / case at no rice last night. I was even offering demonstrations inviting people to stand on it to demonstrate durability. A certain member of our crew put paid to that after what will now be referred to as the "dog****" incident... no names no pack drill.:wave:


I got a Maglite AA LED torch last year and compared to these its Utter Cp


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> I was even offering demonstrations inviting people to stand on it to demonstrate durability.


Please don't tell me you let people stand on your new torch! It's a beauty! Cheers for sharing the photos, I didn't know the rear ring was removable.

I just got a Fenix LD10 and now really want a TK11 R2 (240 lumens):

http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/led_torches/fenix_tk11_r2.html










Instead of getting people to stand on it, show them this, a Fenix P1D being boiled in a kettle with no ill effect:






Bit sad really but pretty amazing that it takes 20500lbs to crush this Fenix:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just ordered mine as a result of this page...


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Just a quick add to this page, I've been using the L2D Q5 as my swirl spotter (and front commuter light/night ride light) for a long while now. It uses the same Q5 LED as the TK10 in the initial review, but I feel a massive bonus over it using 2 standard AA's, which will last forever in the torch anyway. Here's a pic of it in action:


----------



## neilneilorange (Oct 9, 2007)

I use two of the L2D's on my MTB and for swirl spotting. They are so bright I even have on-coming cars flashing their headlights at me to turn them down. Excellent torches and great value for money. To get a similar brightness from a dedicated bike light you'd have to spend in excess of £300.


----------



## auto concierge (Nov 24, 2008)

*Fenix LED*

I have had mine for about a year or so,as James from Sharkwerks(porsche tuner in the bay area usa)told me about the light when I saw how much it lit up the under part of the car he was working on and has been in my arsenal ever since.

When you have this light you know the car is corrected if the paint passes "the light of truth" (lol).


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mine's turned up - didn't realise how expensive the batteries are but hey ho! Brilliant bit of kit, and the guys in the office are deciding which one to get themselves!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mike_182 said:


> Mine's turned up - didn't realise how expensive the batteries are but hey ho! Brilliant bit of kit, and the guys in the office are deciding which one to get themselves!


Battery force do a box for about about £17 here


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Mike_182 said:


> Mine's turned up - didn't realise how expensive the batteries are but hey ho! Brilliant bit of kit, and the guys in the office are deciding which one to get themselves!


or a charger and rechargeable's check my earlier link rechargeable's work out cheaper to buy


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

I had an l2d ce which was 135 lumens and that was bright as feck. Took it with me on my hols and ended up leaving it as a gift for my relative. Trying to work out what to get now, needs to be a 2xaa jobbie since i have some decent aa rechargable batts, swinging towards the l2d q5 at the mo


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

very nice, I found an Australian supplier for Fenix.
So is this for outdoor use only or indoor swirl spotting as well?

I am just working out my future as far as what other types of lighting I should invest in for my shop

The price for the TK10 sure is reasonably priced. thats a good change. everything else is so expensive


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

gib786 said:


> I had an l2d ce which was 135 lumens and that was bright as feck. Took it with me on my hols and ended up leaving it as a gift for my relative. Trying to work out what to get now, needs to be a 2xaa jobbie since i have some decent aa rechargable batts, swinging towards the l2d q5 at the mo


Have you considered the LD20? I much prefer the styling and anti-roll design but this is all personal preference:

Also has better modes such as lower low IMO


----------



## MartinM (Jun 6, 2008)

So if I splashed out for a PD30, what Li-Ion rechargeables would be the best to get?

I don't understand Li-Ion that well, but I thought if they discharged too much they go bad and explode - so things like radio-controlled models have protection circuits that shut down the circuitry when the battery gets low. Putting them in a torch sounds like a bad idea - torch goes dim...then bang!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

mazda3_daveg said:


> Have you considered the LD20? I much prefer the styling and anti-roll design but this is all personal preference:
> 
> Also has better modes such as lower low IMO


I was in this dilemma when I bought my L2D Q5.

The anti roll design is a small bonus, but the L2D has a better low mode for commuting.

L2D:
General Mode: 
12 lumens (55hrs)
53 lumens (10.5hrs) 
107 lumens (4hrs)
SOS Morse Code Signal

Turbo Mode: 
180 lumens constant (1.8hrs)
Tactical Strobe

L20D:
General mode - 
9 lumens (71 hours) - 
47 lumens (13 hours) - 
94 lumens (5 hours) - 
SOS signaling.

Turbo mode - 180 lumens constant (2 hours)
Strobe.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

MartinM said:


> So if I splashed out for a PD30, what Li-Ion rechargeables would be the best to get?
> 
> I don't understand Li-Ion that well, but I thought if they discharged too much they go bad and explode - so things like radio-controlled models have protection circuits that shut down the circuitry when the battery gets low. Putting them in a torch sounds like a bad idea - torch goes dim...then bang!


If you get some protected Li-Ion cells they have over and under charge protection built in. Problem is this can make the cells slightly larger and not fit in the torch, so make sure you get ones you know fit. With all this considered the best protected cells for a PD30 IMO are:

http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/batteries/aw-123a-rechargeable.html

You can get them direct from the manufacturer:

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=187951


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks to this thread I now have one of these torches coming for my birthday

I'm just wondering what you have been doing regards batteries? In your opinion do you think it's better to stick to disposables or get a rechargeable kit like this one?
http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/batteries/rechargeable-cr123-lithium-batteries.html

:thumb:


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

swiftshine said:


> Thanks to this thread I now have one of these torches coming for my birthday
> 
> I'm just wondering what you have been doing regards batteries? In your opinion do you think it's better to stick to disposables or get a rechargeable kit like this one?
> http://www.fenixtorch.co.uk/batteries/rechargeable-cr123-lithium-batteries.html
> ...


Disposables can get very expensive, I much prefer rechargeable as you don't worry about the running cost of the torch. The kit you linked to is great, but to save money get these:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1236

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=187951


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

mazda3_daveg said:


> Disposables can get very expensive, I much prefer rechargeable as you don't worry about the running cost of the torch. The kit you linked to is great, but to save money get these:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1236


I have that charger its very good you will need to fit a UK plug though (or use a figure of 8 radio type mains lead (the type that plugs into a ghetto blaster)

deal extream also do protected batteries

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3273


----------



## Nelly78 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys. New member here but I am a self confessed flash light freak! I got quite a few but my baby is an AE 24W Powerlight. This thing comes with a full search and rescue kit!
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=38-39-6067

I doubt you could use it to spot swirls...blinds you for a while even if you shine it on a white wall. I use it to keep chavs away from my car....shine it through a window and it never fails to make them think its a police helicopter!!!

Oh and a good site for all this type of stuff is http://www.heinnie.com/


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Nelly78 said:


> I use it to keep chavs away from my car....shine it through a window and it never fails to make them think its a police helicopter!!!


Quality! Welcome to the forum :thumb:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

I just ordered myself an LD20 after this post!

Fenix are going to love us, potentially a new Brinkmann replacement guys?


----------

